# Looking for a young female in Southern California (Long Beach)



## Ashleybash (May 30, 2016)

So I saved two girls from being feeder rats about a month ago, and unfortunately one of them had to be put down because of a PT. I don't want to go back to the place I got them to get a new friend for April before she gets too lonely, since they also had tapeworms and severe respiratory problems when I got them. So I'm looking for a breeder or any suggests of where to look around where I live. Thanks!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Wee Companions rescue is near San Diego http://weecompanions.org/home if that helps. I've gotten some wonderful rats from them.


----------

